# My Growing "Colorful" Collection. (3 images)



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are aproximately 80 % of my light collection. ( the other 20 % are in the truck, travel trailer, boat, shop, tool boxes, and all over the house.) There are various lights here, from many generic odd-balls, Maglites, Trustfires, Fenix, Nitecore, Ultrafires, Thrunite, Reactors, PrimeLites, Pelicans, Coast/LEDLenser, one modded HID Cyclops, the list goes on. 
More to be added soon when a couple new orders arrive, including a Nitcore Smiledon P25 and MT2A, couple Thrunite Ti's, etc. 

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection3_zps4bffb234.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection_zpsf2ee2272.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection2_zps565107ab.jpg


EDIT: ( i tried to resize the images on Photobucket down to 800x800dpi or less, but they keep re-setting back to 1024x1024dpi.) 


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links *Please resize and repost.*
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## buds224 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh My! Impressive!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice collection. Keep it up!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 11, 2013)

I will add my "Lantern" collection photos when i get time. :naughty:



jamesmtl514 said:


> Nice collection. Keep it up!


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 11, 2013)

When I was a kid, I wanted your flashlight collection!

Now, knowing how cool some of those are, I _really_want your flashlight collection!!  :thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice collection! And colorful indeed.


----------



## jalal20 (Feb 12, 2013)

can I get some more info about that big (very big) one ? I think its a trustfire but the size is very impressive


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 12, 2013)

You refering to the larger one on this unit ? > http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection2_zps565107ab.jpg

This one is a Trustfire X6, uses a Luminus SST-90 emitter, ( same emitter as Olight SR90, 92) its powered by 3 18650s, runs arond 125 to 145 dollar mark. The quality of this light is top notch and comparable to the top names. I have 2 of them, my other one is abused hard for work and still works great. 
You can find more about it here at their site: http://www.trustfire.com/ ( though they have a typos there and states its a Cree, but its sctally a Luminus emiter. 





jalal20 said:


> can I get some more info about that big (very big) one ? I think its a trustfire but the size is very impressive


----------



## liveris flashlights (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice collection.


----------



## argleargle (Feb 12, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> You refering to the larger one on this unit ? > http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/Denbarrett/MyTorchCollection2_zps565107ab.jpg
> 
> This one is a Trustfire X6,



I am *loving* that Klingon flashlight design you've got there!


----------



## välineurheilija (Feb 12, 2013)

Very colorfull 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 14, 2013)

Holy crap, just saw this:





*TOTALLY AWESOME* 
EDIT: What is that multi-emitter pepperbox? This needs magnetic strip lights


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is some info on this custom set up 

- Large light - Trustfire X6 / Luminus SST90 emitter with boosted driver circuit
- "Pepperbox" side light - 21 , 380nm Ultraviolet 5mm emitters 
- Bottom Zoom light - Sipik SK98 / Cree XM-L Emitter ( soon to get a XM-L2 trasplant and hotter driver) 
- Side Laser - 150 Milliwatt , 532nm laser focussed to the center of the X6 throw spot at 400 meters. 

More mods are in the works for this unit, including a Red XP-E light, Fire-fly night light, and a top "flood" panel.






CouldUseALight said:


> Holy crap, just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## argleargle (Feb 15, 2013)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> Here is some info on this custom set up



BRB, getting duct tape and zip ties and finding the folding VFG I have that looks like yours. 

I have one of those pepperboxes, but in cool white. Yours is UV? Is that a custom? Didn't know those were available in that shade of color.

You can use the tail of the trustfire as a shoulder stock!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Feb 15, 2013)

The Peperbox light is a mod build with 5mm UV LEDs. Its great for finding stuff that UV light can only find.:tinfoil:





argleargle said:


> BRB, getting duct tape and zip ties and finding the folding VFG I have that looks like yours.
> 
> I have one of those pepperboxes, but in cool white. Yours is UV? Is that a custom? Didn't know those were available in that shade of color.
> 
> You can use the tail of the trustfire as a shoulder stock!


----------

